# Welche Versicherung für´s Boot



## zupferl (24. November 2010)

Hallo Bootseigner,

ich möchte meine neue Errungenschaft Quicki 580 Pilothouse
versichern - Vollkasko.

Nun gibt es ja wirklich viele unterschiedliche Angebote im Netz. Mich interessieren aber Eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen.

Helft mir mit ein paar Tipps weiter, müsste auch schnell gehen da ich vor Weihnachten noch eine Tour auf Fehmarn machen möchte.

Danke schon mal vorweg.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## leguan8 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo,

ich bin hier versichert.


----------



## andy12345 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

hallo,
darf man fragen was sowas ungefähr ganz grob im monat/jahr kostet?

mfg
Andy


----------



## zupferl (25. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo leguan,

habe das gerade mal durchrechnen lassen...#d#d

Da ich keine Vorversicherung habe, ist dieses Angebot, meines Erachtens, zu teuer.

Danke für die Info

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Udo561 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hi,
dann hol dir mal ein Angebot bei http://www.eerdmans.de ein.
Habe für 10 000 Euro Vollkasko versichert und zahle 251 Euro/Jahr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo Frank,

schau mal in den Faden "Motorendiebstahl" beim Kutterangeln.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## zupferl (26. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo,

Habe meine Versicherung gefunden:vik:

Dank an Dolfin - hat wunderbar geklappt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

...sag ich doch! Warum sollst du erst die Runde drehen, die son alter Sack wie ich schon hinter sich hat. Man kann das Geld doch auch anders ausgeben!
Petri


----------



## Trolli (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hey Zupferl
geiles Boot hast du dir da zugelegt, herzlichen Glückwunsch,
wo hast du denn vor die Ostsee unsicher zu machen, bzw, den Wasserstand zu senken.....besitze selber eine Arvor 190
ziemlich baugleich, Liegeplatz Großenbrode, inpunkto
Versicherung hätte ich an deiner Stelle nochmal bei





nachgefragt..........Vers.Summe 35.000.........im Jahr 250 €..es wundert mich das der Vorschlag noch garnicht gemacht wurde #yzumal du mit ihm richtig gut verhandeln kannst !!!

solong
Trolli#h


----------



## zupferl (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hi Trolli,

von "Nobby" habe ich noch gar nichts gehört#d
Aber sicher auch ganz interessant. 

Ich habe mit meiner Quicki vor, die Gewässer um Fehmarn ein wenig unsicher zu machen.
Besondern Reiz hat für mich auch mal der Versuch auf Lachs um Rügen. Daher auch die größere Ausführung der Quicki.
Liegeplatz habe ich keinen, sondern muß immer schön trailern.

Vieleicht sieht man sich mal am Wasser#6

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Trolli (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hey Frank
hört sich gut an, wünsch dir viel Erfolg.....ich betreibe nun schon einiger Zeit das Trolling, aber auch Dorsche und Platte stehen bei mir auf der Hitliste.Ich muß sagen bin eigentlich nie enttäuscht worden:vik:
Mein Boot liegt das ganze Jahr oben so kann ich hochfahren wann ich möchte und brauch es nicht jedesmal mit hochtüddeln.Alle 2 Jahre raus zum überholen...dann wieder rein!!
Bei Nobby würd ich an deiner Stelle nochmal anrufen hier oben sind die fast alle dort versichert...das spricht doch für sich....es sei denn du hast schon alles klar gemacht. Dann besser nicht weiter nachforschen sonst evtl. :c
solong
Trolli


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo Eigner..
Eine gute Versicherung ist wichtig - daher habe ich jetzt schon die dritte und dabei ist es immer besser geworden. Der reine Preis ist nicht alles entscheidend ( obwohl Franks Verischerung sich sicher mit der von Trolli vorgeschlagenen vergleichen kann - kann ich so sagen, da ich weiß, welche er hat ). Ganz wichtig sind die Bedingungen - und genau da gibts krasse Unterschiede.
Gruß und Petri


----------



## zupferl (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hi Trolli,

ich habe auch mal bei "Nobby Versicherung" geschaut, mich aber letztendlich doch für die Empfehlung von Dolfin entschieden.
Wie er schon sagt, nicht allein der Preis sollte ausschlaggebend sein.
Aber Dank auch an Dich für die Info.


Gruß
Frank
#g


----------



## Trolli (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hey Frank |wavey:
recht so ...wichtig ist das man ein gutes Gefühl dabei hat.
Wie die Versicherungen letztendlich im Schadensfall reagieren werden, bleibt abzuwarten |krach:

Hey Dolfin scheinst ja schon ne Menge Erfahrungen mit den Vers.Agenturen gemacht zu haben....dann sag mal an welche Vers.Du empfehlen kannst,man kann ja mal vergleichen#v aber es bleibt zu hoffen das man sie nicht braucht!!!!

Wo kommst du her Dolfin ' Lüneburger Heide '???
Dat is ja garnich soweit wech vom Steinhuder Meer !!:m
Machts gut Jungs
geh in Keller, meine nächste Trolling Tour vorbereiten !!!

Trolli


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo Trolli,
ja, ich komme aus der Ecke zwischen Celle und Gifhorn. Versicherungen habe ich einiges durch nach 16 Jahren eigenes Boot. Zur Versicherung mache ich eigentlich nur per PN Angaben - so die Bitte meines Maklers. 
Ach ja: Das Steinhuder Meer kenne ich natürlich auch. In meiner wilden Zeit auch dort mal nen Wettkampf gefischt. 
Petri


----------



## Trolli (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hi Dolfin..............:vik:
die ' wilde Zeit ' mit Wettkampfangeln hab ich auch hinter mir
30 Jahre Wettkampfang. das reicht für 3 Leben....bin immer für den ASV Neustadt gestartet ( Stippgruppe)vielleicht haben wir ja schon nebeneinander gesessen..dat wärs ja wohl.......waren auch regelm. in Gifhorn u. auch in Celle
Aber jetzt nur noch Bootsangeln...Großenbrode.....gefällt mir sehr gut , fester Liegeplatz...Wohnwagen etc.alles was ein Anglerherz braucht.Wo schippers du denn rum Dolfin?Die Aller hoch und runter oder auch an der Küste?

Gruß
H.J. #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hi,
ich bin zwar in Celler Yachtclub - aber nur noch passiv. Auch meine Mitgliedschaft im Celler Angelverein ist mehr eine beitragszahlende als angelnde. Ich habe mein Boot von Dezember bis Mai in Glowe, sonst auf dem Trailer. Bin nicht so der Sommerangler..
Meine Wettfischerzeit habe ich im ASV Bodenteich verbracht.
Petri


----------



## Trolli (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Glooowe !!! Du bist ja ein alter Lachstroller......:k

RESPEKT...da haste dir aber nich die schlechteste Ecke ausgesucht......bin selber aber noch nie dagewesen...nur vom ' hören-sagen '. Soll ja irre sein daoben ! Und die Fänge sprechen für sich :q

Jo, ich bin auch nur noch zahlendes Mitglied...Nienburg/Weser

Also man hört oder sieht sich....schönen Abend noch...................!!!!!!!

Gruß
H.J. #h


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Wenn ich das hier so lese, wird es vielleicht bald Zeit, daß ich mich mit meinem Shetland- Youngtimer mal einmische.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Trolli (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo Volker..........|welcome:
Shetland Youngtimer = junges Reitpony ????|muahah:
Nein, im Ernst ,sind geile Boote ....die Engländer verstehen ihr Handwerk eben.
Ich vermute, das Ding hast du zur vollautomatischen Trollingmaschine aufgerüstet...oder lieg ich da falsch?
Habe gelesen das du die Gegend vor Rügen unsicher machst??

solong
H.J.#h


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo H.J.,

erstmal muß der weisse Kram den Transport des guten Stückes zur Halle zulassen.
Dann wird die Rohkarosse fahrfertig gemacht.
Sicher schwimmt das Ding nach "Ice-out" irgendwo um Rügen im Frühjahr.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Trolli (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hi Volker
mittlerweile hab ich auch dein Projekt gelesen und verfolgt....
uiuiui...da haste aber noch ein paar Minuten Arbeit dran.
Aber dafür kannst du es ganz nach deinen Wünschen herrichten............macht aber erstmal von der Grundsubstanz einen guten Eindruck...und das ist die Hauptsache!
Viel Erfolg damit!
Werde das in deinem anderen Tröööt weiter verfolgen.

Grüße
H.J.#h


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Versicherung für´s Boot*

Hallo H.J.,

das ist nicht mehr so gefährlich.
Den Boden dichtmachen, den Steuerstand bauen, und dann erstmal gut.
Strukturell ist das Boot jetzt besser als aus der Werft.
Und Welten besser, als die Quicksilver je waren.
Entschuldige diesen Seitenhieb, aber ich war auch Eigner einer QS 640 Pilothouse.
Aber lass uns das in dem Faden austauschen, wo es hinein gehört.
Danke für das Interesse!

Grüße

Volker


----------

